# ποταμίνιο = έλεγχος για τη διαπίστωση αβαριών



## sarant (Feb 15, 2009)

Πριν από λίγο ανέβασα στις σελιδες μου ένα ναυτικό διηγημα του Βασίλη Λούλη. 

http://www.sarantakos.com/kibwtos/mazi/loulhs_tufwnes.htm

Εκεί λοιπόν υπάρχει μια λέξη που δεν την ξέρω, ποταμίνιο. Δείτε το απόσπασμα, μιλάει για έναν ναυτικό που με τη ρουφιανιά και την υστεροβουλία πρόκοψε:

_Έτσι που λες, ναύτης ο Λεωνίδης, μάγειρας ο Λεωνίδης, καμαρότος της κάμαρας, λοστρόμος ο Λεωνίδης, ανέβηκε γρήγορα όλα τα σκαλοπάτια. Μα τ’ άξιζε και με το παραπάνω. Ήταν παιδί που ήξερε να ζήσει σ’ αυτόν τον κόσμο, που τιμούσε τον αφεντικό του.
- Καπετάνιε, ο Μυκονιάτης βλαστημούσε για το φαΐ το μεσημέρι, στην κουζίνα ’π’ έξω.
- Καπετάνιε, ο Κουμιώτης κάτι έλεγε στους θερμαστές για τα τσιγάρα, μα μόλις μ’ είδε σταμάτησε, δεν πρόκανα ν’ ακούσω.
Καπετάνιε το ’να, καπετάνιε τ’ άλλο. Τ’ αυτάκι του πάντα τεντωμένο, κάτι ν’ αρπάξει να τρέξει να το πει. Κι αν χρειαζόταν κάνα ψευτομάρτυρα ο καπετάνιος στο Προξενείο να κάψει κάνα ναύτη η θερμαστή, πάντα ο Λεωνίδης. Όσο για τα *ποταμίνια*, από τον καιρό π’ έφυγε από το τελευταίο σκαλοπάτι, το καμαροτιλίκι της μηχανής, *ποταμίνιο* δε γινότανε χωρίς τον Λεωνίδα, της απολύτου εμπιστοσύνης. Κι όλα τούτα όχι μόνο όσο ήταν άμυαλο παιδί, μα και μεγάλος άντρας πια, ώσπου ύστερα από τόσα προσόντα και χάρες, φυσική συνέπεια, πήρε και το δίπλωμα του καπετάνιου. Και να πεις πως ήξερε γράμματα. Ούτε το Σχολαρχείο δεν είχε βγάλει, τρία χρόνια στη δευτέρα του Ελληνικού, βαριέστησε ο πατέρας του και τον έστειλε με το «Ελέγκω» να δει πώς τρώνε το ψωμί. Μα τότε, βλέπεις, τα διπλώματα πλωταρχίας τα ’διναν εύκολα, δεν ήταν σαν και τώρα._

Κάτι κατακριτέο, κάποια κομπίνα είναι τα ποταμίνια, αλλά τι; Και ποια ετυμολογία; Το εκνευριστικό είναι ότι ο συγγραφέας έχει εικοσιμία υποσημειώσεις στο διήγημά του, επεξηγώντας όρους της ναυτικής γλώσσας αλλά και μακρινά τοπωνύμια, κι όμως τα ποταμίνια τα θεώρησε φαίνεται πασίγνωστα.

Το μόνο που πάει το μυαλό μου είναι το γαλλικό pot de vin (δωροδοκία) αλλά είναι πολύ μακρυά. Νοηματικά κάποια κατάχρηση, κάποια κομπίνα είναι.

Καμιά ιδέα;


----------



## crystal (Feb 15, 2009)

Πήγε στα ισπανικά ο νους μου, μια και πολλά δάνεια πήραμε από 'κει μέσων των πλοίων («τα καραβίσια», που λέει κι ένας φίλος μου). Το potar χρησιμοποιείται ιδιωματικά για το ''ξερνάω''. Σαν ιδέα το ρίχνω, εσείς μπορείτε να προχωρήσετε παραπέρα με την ετυμολογία καλύτερα από 'μενα...


----------



## Tsigonias (Mar 4, 2009)

Δύο φράσεις ήρθαν στο μυαλό μου διαβάζοντας το παραπάνω κείμενο. Τάξε μου να σου πώ... και: να το πάρει το ποτάμι; Όχι ότι υπάρχει ξεκάθαρη συσχέτιση αλλά...


----------



## sarant (Mar 5, 2009)

Να το πάρει, αγαπητέ, να το πάρει!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 27, 2012)

Θα μπορούσε, άραγε, να είναι κάποιος συνδυασμός των poder=εξουσία και menor=μικρός με τη σημασία της μικροπολιτικής του καραβιού;


----------



## sarant (Aug 27, 2012)

Ωχ, ανάσταση νήματος!

Κάτι σαν ισπανοπορτουγκέζικο πρέπει να είναι, αλλά...


----------



## dharvatis (Aug 28, 2012)

Ρώτησα έναν φίλο μου, υπαξιωματικό του Π.Ν., και σας μεταφέρω αυτολεξεί την απάντησή του, πραγματικό κόσμημα ορθογραφίας:

_ιδεα δεν εχω και ουτε κανεις που ρωτησα δεν ξερει απο οτι καταλαβα απο το google καποιος μ****κας [ναι, με δύο «λ»!] κουλτουριαρης υπιε κανενα λιβαδι χορτο και την ευτιαξε!!!!!!!_


----------



## nickel (Aug 28, 2012)

dharvatis said:


> Ρώτησα έναν φίλο μου, υπαξιωματικό του Π.Ν., και σας μεταφέρω *αυτολεξεί *την απάντησή του, πραγματικό κόσμημα ορθογραφίας:


Αυτό δεν είναι απλώς _αυτολεξεί_. Είναι... _μέχρι κεραίας_.


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 28, 2012)

dharvatis said:


> Ρώτησα έναν φίλο μου, υπαξιωματικό του Π.Ν., και σας μεταφέρω αυτολεξεί την απάντησή του, πραγματικό κόσμημα ορθογραφίας:
> 
> _ιδεα δεν εχω και ουτε κανεις που ρωτησα δεν ξερει απο οτι καταλαβα απο το google καποιος μ****κας [ναι, με δύο «λ»!] κουλτουριαρης υπιε κανενα λιβαδι χορτο και την ευτιαξε!!!!!!!_



Τα λέω εγώ να καταργήσουμε τα "υ" αντί "φ" και "β" αλλά δεν μ' ακούει κανείς.


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 28, 2012)

Στο αρχικό ερώτημα, δυστυχώς ξέρω μόνο αγγλικά, αλλά έχετε σκεφτεί μήπως είναι συνεκδοχή από κάτι; Σημαίνει τίποτα σε καμμιά γλώσσα το pota minio;

Παραπλεύρως, δείτε πώς αντιμετωπίζει ο συγγραφέας την ρουφιανιά και το γλείψιμο:

_Μα *τ’ άξιζε* και με το παραπάνω. Ήταν παιδί που ήξερε να ζήσει σ’ αυτόν τον κόσμο, που *τιμούσε* τον αφεντικό του.
- Καπετάνιε, ο Μυκονιάτης βλαστημούσε για το φαΐ το μεσημέρι, στην κουζίνα ’π’ έξω.
- Καπετάνιε, ο Κουμιώτης κάτι έλεγε στους θερμαστές για τα τσιγάρα, μα μόλις μ’ είδε σταμάτησε, δεν πρόκανα ν’ ακούσω.
Καπετάνιε το ’να, καπετάνιε τ’ άλλο. Τ’ αυτάκι του πάντα τεντωμένο, κάτι ν’ αρπάξει να τρέξει να το πει_


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 28, 2012)

Ναι, κατά τον γκούγκλη είναι ιταλικά και σημαίνει aluminum drinking


----------



## bernardina (Aug 28, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Στο αρχικό ερώτημα... Σημαίνει τίποτα σε καμμιά γλώσσα το pota minio;



Το potta κάτι σημαίνει...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 28, 2012)

Επομένως, κάποιο υποκοριστικό για γκομενοδουλειές; Ποταμίνιο=γκομενάκι;


----------



## bernardina (Aug 28, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Επομένως, κάποιο υποκοριστικό για γκομενοδουλειές;



Κάτι τέτοιο υποψιάστηκα. Κορίτσια απ' το λιμάνι or something. Πάει πακέτο με τη ρουφιανιά συνήθως.
Εννοείται, βέβαια, _άκρως_ ιδιωματικό ως λέξη, αφού έχουμε φάει τα λεξικά και τις εγκυκλοπαίδειες και δεν έχουμε βρει τίποτε. :laugh:


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 28, 2012)

sarant said:


> _Όσο για τα *ποταμίνια*, από τον καιρό π’ έφυγε από το τελευταίο σκαλοπάτι, το καμαροτιλίκι της μηχανής, *ποταμίνιο* δε γινότανε χωρίς τον Λεωνίδα, της απολύτου εμπιστοσύνης. _


Επειδή αναφέρει τα ποταμίνια ως σχετικά με το _καμαροτιλίκι της μηχανής_, συμφωνώ κι εγώ με τον Sarant ότι πρόκειται για κάποια κομπίνα, και όχι για κάτι σχετικό με κορίτσια ή γκομενοδουλειές. Το θέμα είναι να σκεφτούμε τι κομπίνες μπορούν να γίνουν στο μηχανοστάσιο ενός πλοίου.


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 28, 2012)

Μα λέει "απ' τον καιρό π' έφυγε από το καμαροτιλίκι".


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 28, 2012)

Μα, όχι! :) Διαβάστε το αντικαθιστώντας π.χ. το ποταμίνιο με πουτανοδουλειά. Αφού ξέφυγε από το τελευταίο σκαλί, το καμαροτιλίκι, ο τύπος, ήταν μέσα σε όλες τις πουτανοδουλειές.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 28, 2012)

> Μα λέει "απ' τον καιρό π' έφυγε από το καμαροτιλίκι".


Δίκιο έχεις.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 28, 2012)

Άλεξ, εγώ το καταλαβαίνω ότι, από τον καιρό που έπαψε να είναι ο τελευταίος ασήμαντος... Καταλαβαίνω πώς το ερμηνεύεις, αλλά νομίζω ότι, όποιος είναι στο συγκεκριμένο πόστο, δεν μπορεί να κάνει οτιδήποτε.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 28, 2012)

Ρωτήστε λοιπόν αυτούς τους Κροάτες εδώ, που το έχουν ατόφιο στη γλώσσα τους, potaminio, να μας πουν τι σημαίνει. Στα online λεξικά πάντως είναι άγνωστη η λέξη.

http://slobodni.net/t109252-6/#post734375
Daj razumi da je daltonist bilo karikiranje situacije, daltonist neće vidjet ni najjaču crvenu boju, tako da je rasprava u tom smislu bedasta. Nemožeš svakom , niti to nije cilj pogodit njegovu omiljenu boju. Meni plava nije naj boja već mi je plava pravo razumno riješenje uz napomenu da bih potaminio podlogu kod linkova. Razumiš , da opet karikiram šrizofrenija nije bolest, ono je samo drugo stanje svijesti pa ipak prevladavaju pravila, zakoni " normalne " večine u društvu. Isto je sa formom foruma , sa skladom u postovima, nepisanim i pisanim pravila foruma. 
​


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 28, 2012)

Κι εγώ το είδα αυτό, αλλά το μόνο μου στοιχείο είναι ο τρανσλάτορας, που δεν βγάζει τίποτα. Δεν ξέρω και κανέναν Κροάτη. Υποψιάζομαι όμως ότι είναι ρηματικός τύπος και δη λανθασμένος. Το κροατικό Google το διορθώνει σε potamnio που σημαίνει κάτι σαν _*σκουραίνω*_ ή _*μαυρίζω*_ (σύμφωνα πάντα με τον γκούγκλη).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 28, 2012)

Χώρια που και αυτή η šrizofrenija δεν μου φαίνεται σωστά γραμμένη. Και από πότε έγιναν θαλασσοπόροι οι Κροάτες;


----------



## MelidonisM (Aug 28, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Ρωτήστε λοιπόν αυτούς τους Κροάτες εδώ, που το έχουν ατόφιο στη γλώσσα τους, potaminio, να μας πουν τι σημαίνει. Στα online λεξικά πάντως είναι άγνωστη η λέξη.
> 
> http://slobodni.net/t109252-6/#post734375
> Meni plava nije naj boja već mi je plava pravo razumno riješenje uz napomenu da bih potaminio podlogu kod linkova. .
> ​



po + tamniti 
"συ-σκοτίζω" > taman dark 
...........
ποταμίνjo ή ποταμίνϊο προφέρεται;


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 28, 2012)

Μπορεί το "ποταμίνιο" να σημαίνει γενικώς και αορίστως "κομπίνα", shady business.


----------



## MelidonisM (Aug 28, 2012)

potaminho στις ιβηρικές γλώσσες, υποκοριστικό του pótamo, ιπποπόταμου


----------



## nickel (Aug 28, 2012)

Ευγενική παραφθορά για τις πουτανιές... (λέω εγώ, απελπισθείς).


----------



## pontios (Aug 29, 2012)

Ας προσθέσω την βλακεία μου. 

Στα Λατινικά -
pota (drink) + minio (small) is a small mixed drink, a concoction.
A concoction = a fabrication (παρασκεύασμα) or a lie, scheme (metaphorically speaking) ; σκευωρία.

Δηλαδή μπορεί να αναφέρει σε ασήμαντες/μικρές σκευωρίες ;
(Small fabrications. lies, scheming, plotting etc..).


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 29, 2012)

Ο μόνος τρόπος να μάθουμε θα ήταν να ρωτήσουμε τον συγγραφέα. Δυστυχώς αυτή η δυνατότητα χάθηκε, εκτός κι αν έχουμε ανάμεσά μας κανέναν πνευματιστή που μιλάει με τους νεκρούς.


----------



## pontios (Aug 29, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Ο μόνος τρόπος να μάθουμε θα ήταν να ρωτήσουμε τον συγγραφέα. Δυστυχώς αυτή η δυνατότητα χάθηκε, εκτός κι αν έχουμε ανάμεσά μας κανέναν πνευματιστή που μιλάει με τους νεκρούς.



Πολύ σωστά ! 
Παρεμπιπτόντως, αμφιταλαντευόμουν μεταξύ *ποτό *(pota/hence the "concoction"/ or "μαγείρεμα" - loosely speaking - metaphor) και το κλάδεμα (potare = to prune - in Italian ) - δηλαδή μπορεί και να αναφέρει σε μια μικρή διαμόρφωση (ύπουλο κλάδεμα) της αλήθειας ή της αληθοφάνειας ;
So either concocting the "truth" (using the drink/concoction metaphor) or shaping the truth (using the pruning/shaping idea/ metaphor).
I'm drawing a long bow, in both cases, of course.


----------



## bernardina (Aug 29, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Ο μόνος τρόπος να μάθουμε θα ήταν να ρωτήσουμε τον συγγραφέα.



Ή να ρωτήσουμε κανέναν Κουμιώτη αν στην Κύμη ονομάζουν ποταμίνιο... κάτι. 
Άραγε διαβάζει κανείς, να μας πει μήπως είναι ιδίωμα της πατρίδας τους;


----------



## sarant (Aug 29, 2012)

Στην Κύμη έχουν σε εκτίμηση τον Λούλη κι έχουν εκδώσει τα άπαντά του, αλλά η λέξη για ναυτική μού φαίνεται -έχουν περάσει και εξήντα χρόνια από τότε που γράφτηκε, κι αυτό δυσκολεύει την κατάσταση. Υπάρχει φόβος η λέξη αυτή να ανήκε αποκλειστικά στο ιδίωμα του πληρώματος *ενός* καραβιού μόνο και να τη χρησιμοποίησε ο συγγραφέας χωρίς να το συνειδητοποιήσει (ή χωρίς να τον ενδιαφέρει).


----------



## pontios (Aug 31, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Κι εγώ το είδα αυτό, αλλά το μόνο μου στοιχείο είναι ο τρανσλάτορας, που δεν βγάζει τίποτα. Δεν ξέρω και κανέναν Κροάτη. Υποψιάζομαι όμως ότι είναι ρηματικός τύπος και δη λανθασμένος. Το κροατικό Google το διορθώνει σε potamnio που σημαίνει κάτι σαν _*σκουραίνω*_ ή _*μαυρίζω*_ (σύμφωνα πάντα με τον γκούγκλη).



Νομiζω το πέτυχες ! 
A google translation, of the following sentence I just spotted (from Croation to English), provides the "smoking gun".
Policijski istražitelj commissario Brunetti morao je riješiti skandalozni slučaj koji je *potamnio ugled *njegova grada, Venecije 
A police detective Commissario Brunetti had to solve scandalous case that has* tarnished the reputation *of his city, Venice.
i.e. potamnio ugled = tarnished the reputation.

Leonidas was tarnishing reputations, after all; so it fits the story line (to a tee). We need to allow of course for the small corruption, with the extra "i" in Greek (ποταμίνιο).


----------



## pontios (Aug 31, 2012)

oops ...I meant storyline, not story line.


----------



## cougr (Sep 6, 2012)

Μάλλον δεν βοηθάω και πολύ αλλά έχω τη διαίσθηση ότι το ποταμίνιο είναι άρρηκτα συνδεδεμένο με την Ποταμία, που είναι χωριό της Κύμης.


----------



## Marinos (Sep 6, 2012)

cougr said:


> Μάλλον δεν βοηθάω και πολύ αλλά έχω τη διαίσθηση ότι το ποταμίνιο είναι άρρηκτα συνδεδεμένο με την Ποταμία, που είναι χωριό της Κύμης.



Ποταμ_ιά_, Άνω και Κάτω. Καλή σκέψη (όπως στο Καρλόβασι Σάμου λένε «άσ' τα μαραθοκαμπίτικα» π.χ.) αλλά...
Θα κοιτάξω να ρωτήσω το κουμιώτικο σόι μου, πάντως. :)


----------



## sarant (Sep 6, 2012)

Για ρώτα, είναι εύλογη η εικασία -και πώς να το σκεφτεί κανείς αν δεν ξέρει την Κύμη!


----------



## daeman (Sep 6, 2012)

Marinos said:


> Ποταμ_ιά_, Άνω και Κάτω. Καλή σκέψη (όπως στο Καρλόβασι Σάμου λένε «άσ' τα μαραθοκαμπίτικα» π.χ.) αλλά...
> Θα κοιτάξω να ρωτήσω το κουμιώτικο σόι μου, πάντως. :)



Χεχε, και φυσικά οι Μαραθοκαμπίτες λένε: «Άσ' τα καρλοβασιώτικα». Και τα δυο τ' άκουσα τον Αύγουστο, αλλά είχα το νου μου στους ρεβιθοκεφτέδες και τη σούμα, στο Ποτάμι. :)


----------



## Marinos (Sep 6, 2012)

daeman said:


> Χεχε, και φυσικά οι Μαραθοκαμπίτες λένε: «Άσ' τα καρλοβασιώτικα». Και τα δυο τ' άκουσα τον Αύγουστο, αλλά είχα το νου μου στους ρεβιθοκεφτέδες και τη σούμα, στο Ποτάμι. :)


Ασταδιάλα, τη βδομάδα που πέρασε συμπέσαμε εν αγνοία μας δηλαδή.


----------



## daeman (Sep 6, 2012)

Δυστυχώς έφυγα νωρίς, αμέσως μετά τον δεκαπεντάρη. Θα το πετύχουμε όμως, πού θα μας πάει; Κι αν παρ' ελπίδα δεν καταφέρουμε το φετινό χειμώνα, στο Ρέθεμνος και τα πέριξ του χρόνου. :)


----------



## Marinos (Jan 4, 2013)

Ενημερωτικά: ρώτησα και Κουμιώτες και ναυτικούς, πουθενά φως...


----------



## Marinos (Aug 13, 2013)

...Το φως όμως ήταν κάτω από τη μύτη μου (μας). Βασίλη Λούλη, _Λυσίκομος Εκάβη και άλλες ιστορίες_, δεύτερη έκδοση, Αθήνα: Διογένης 1971, γλωσσάρι:


> Ποταμίνιο: Έλεγχος για τη διαπίστωση αβαριών



Έχει κι άλλα ωραία το γλωσσάρι (φτιαγμένο, όπως φαίνεται, από τον συγγραφέα), όπως _Μαύρη Μοίρα_ («Έτσι λένε τα μικρά ελληνικά παλιοφορτηγά που ταξιδεύουνε στη Μεσόγειο και στη Μαύρη Θάλασσα»), _μπουρδουνάου_ («ξενοδοχείο-οικοτροφείο για άνεργους ναυτικούς»· _μπουρδουμάστορας_, «ο επιχειρηματίας του Μπουρδουνάου»), _τρυποσάκουλα_ («έτσι αποκαλούν οι ναυτικοί τους Ιθακήσιους»).


----------



## sarant (Aug 13, 2013)

Μπράβο βρε Δύτη, μπράβο! Καλά να πάθω που το πήρα από την πρώτη δημοσίευση σε περιοδικό (όπου δεν είχε γλωσσάρι).
Μένει να διαπιστωθεί η ετυμολογία, βέβαια.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 13, 2013)

Ωραία! Τώρα, να βρούμε και την ετυμολογία...
Σαραντ, πιάσε... μπα, όχι, αφού είσαι παναθηναϊκάκιας!


----------



## Marinos (Aug 13, 2013)

Μια και βρέθηκα στην πατρώα (μητρώα, για ν' ακριβολογώ) Κύμη είπα να το ψάξω λίγο :)


----------



## Themis (Aug 14, 2013)

Ω Δύτα τρισμέγιστε, θαλασσοκράτορα, αβυσσοβυθοσκόπε, ιχθυάνακτα και γαριδοκαταλύτη. Η αποκάλυψη του υποχθόνιου ποταμίνιου είναι μία από τις μεγαλύτερες επιτυχίες της Λεξιλογίας. Τα σέβη μου.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 14, 2013)

Και για να συνεχίσουμε το κουίζ, από πού μπορεί να προήλθε αυτό το ποταμίνιο;

Αν ίσως το αρχικό ποτ- μπορεί να ήρθε από κάποιο "πο(ρ)τ", κάποιον έλεγχο που γίνεται σε λιμάνι ή μετά από ελλιμενισμό ή κάτι τέτοιο, το υπόλοιπο, το -μίνιο, τι σχέση μπορεί να έχει με αβαρίες; Κι από ποια γλώσσα είναι (μήπως υπάρχουν τίποτε γαλλικά χέρια εκεί); Κι αφού ανήκει στο ιδιόλεκτο μόνο (ή κυρίως) του συγγραφέα, κατά πώς φαίνεται, μήπως μπορούμε να σκεφτούμε κάτι καλύτερο μαθαίνοντας περισσότερα για το βιογραφικό του;


----------



## Marinos (Aug 14, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Κι αφού ανήκει στο ιδιόλεκτο μόνο (ή κυρίως) του συγγραφέα, κατά πώς φαίνεται, μήπως μπορούμε να σκεφτούμε κάτι καλύτερο μαθαίνοντας περισσότερα για το βιογραφικό του;



Νάτο (κι άλλο ένα).

Νομίζω δεν είναι προσωπικό ιδιόλεκτο, είναι όμως πρώιμος μεσοπόλεμος και αυτά που ξέρουμε από τον Καββαδία π.χ. είναι μεταγενέστερα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 14, 2013)

Καλά, δεν σκέφτηκα καν τη βιβλιονέτ... Οπότε, μάλλον κάτι από παρεφθαρμένα αγγλικά θα είναι.


----------



## sarant (Aug 14, 2013)

Τότε που με είχε απασχολήσει, το είχα ψάξει κάμποσο χωρίς αποτέλεσμα. Η κατάληξη -μίνιο μου έμοιαζε βραζιλιάνικη, αλλά μπορεί να είναι οτιδήποτε, και αγγλικό σε -minion.


----------



## Marinos (Feb 8, 2014)

Χωριό Ποταμούνια, σημ. Πολυπόταμος, στα Στύρα Ευβοίας. Όχι πολύ μακριά από την ιδιαίτερη πατρίδα του Λούλη.


----------

